# Unfriendly cockapoo puppy 6-7months old



## Rowdycockapoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi! 
I recently adopted a cockapoo puppy at 8 weeks old and she is now 6 1/2 months old. She has always been very shy and timid with people and other animals. I live in college dorms with others having dogs. How do I get her to be more friendly? She plays really well with my friend's dog, hours of great play and sleeping next to each other, this happens at least once a week. She plays well with other dogs she has met in the apartment complex once she gets past being aggressive. When she meets a new dog or male, she is super aggressive with growling and if the dog tries to play or man pet her, she bites at them. But the next time she sees the dog or guy she is SUPER nice and loving. What is going on? How do I get her to be more friendly in the beginning so she doesn't aggravate another dog in attacking her. We have tried many different dog parks, going on walks in new areas, meeting new little animals and people. But she tends to be aggressive towards unknown people like males and other dogs of all gender. 

Currently we do not have roommates, but she receives a lot of social interaction and constant love. While being her owner, she has never had a bad interaction with a man. She has never been bullied by a dog beside neglected as the runt in her pack of 10 other cockapoos. Great with kids, with people she knows, great with all females on sight, and affectionate towards me. My only guess is its her personality of being shy but also such a strong attachment to me that she wants to protect me? 

Looking for tips, explanation and some ideas! When she acts out do I ignore the behavior not giving any response, do I use a keyword to scold? I know positive reenforcement is best, but what about during negative behavior?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In all honesty it does not sound like she needs scolding - it sounds more like she is worried and being pushed too hard to be sociable and is defending herself. Slow down with introductions and let her set the pace and you may well find the aggression is just a worried dog asking for time and space


----------

